# Sodastream



## mebebrian (Nov 13, 2008)

Well i went to my local BOC gas and gear shop at minto today, esky in hand ready to purchase my 1kg of dry ice only to be told they have stopped selling it because they were loosing too much! AARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!! 

Anyway, the point of this thread is to see if anyone knows of any shops in western sydney that sells the sodastream machines? I looked a few months back but couldnt find any except online, and i dont really want to wait another week! Any ideas? Thanx in advance...


----------



## falconboy (Nov 13, 2008)

What about Cash Converters, Pawn shops, Big W, Kmart etc etc etc. The list goes on.


----------



## Kyro (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw them in Coles a few days ago


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 13, 2008)

I've tried Kmart, Big W and Target, never thought about pawn shops... shall check em out tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 13, 2008)

Ah ha! Found it.

This link is a beauty! 
http://www.sodastream.com.au/retail/storelocator.asp


----------



## Krystal (Nov 13, 2008)

We got ours recently from Big W - they are with chips, lollies, soft drink etc.


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah problem is not all Big W shops sell them, i must have been to everyone in this area that doesn't have them! Ah well, the link above lists them all


----------



## Troyster (Nov 14, 2008)

if its dry ice youre after most good independant camping shops should carry it


----------



## gman78 (Nov 14, 2008)

Coles and Kmart


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Nov 14, 2008)

Found one at Kmart after much looking, BOC won't refill cylinders either, however, you can get the CO2 from Kmart as well.


----------



## Sel (Nov 14, 2008)

Not all coles sell them either, i know mine doesnt .
Did you try mitre 10? I know they used to sell them and flavours too..


----------



## Ristof (Nov 14, 2008)

I got ours from Safeway


----------



## Emzie (Nov 14, 2008)

you can get cheaps ones on ebay


----------



## ambah (Nov 14, 2008)

Everytime I go into K-mart/Big W they never have any left.. :| lol


----------



## bulionz (Dec 2, 2008)

is every 1 using it to kill there mice


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 2, 2008)

Isnt there another way to kill them without using a soda stream machine?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 2, 2008)

How do people even you the soda stream? What is the procedure?


----------

